# rewebbing snowshoes



## icecathound (Feb 16, 2006)

ive got an old pair of snowshoes that belong to my uncle they were his dads and i would like to replace the webbing on them and give them back to him to pass on to his children my question is how hard is it to do and can i just buy a large rawhide bone and soak it in water to soften it and use that any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

Check out the DNR website. They had classes on building snowshoes last winter. I think one of the classes was at Hartwick pines (Grayling). They may have a contact number for the instructor.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

No bones


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Maybe build a frame and use your own deer hides. Flesh the skin, scrape the hair off, and cut the hide in to strips. It takes quite a few hides for a pair of snowshoes. The frame will assist you fleshing and scraping off the hair. Cut the strips off the green hide and use them right away before they dry out.


----------



## BFTrout (Sep 27, 2002)

don't think the rawhide bone would work. do an internet search for snowshoe webbing. found a book a few years ago when i was tinkering with making a set. the author of the book suggested using parachute cord. doesn't look as rustic, but works fine. the book has great diagrams on the weave pattern. 
if you are going to use deer hide, you'll need just shy of two hides for an average sized set of michigan shoes. it's a bit more complicated than scraping off the hair. you'll need to flesh it first, soak/stir in a hair remover sol. for a few days, rinse that off, and soak/stir in another reagent that will stop the bacteria breakdown of the hide. if you go this route, make sure you cut two sizes of webbing. small for the front and back, and large for the main part of the shoe. 
good luck
bft


----------



## icecathound (Feb 16, 2006)

thanks for all your help guys these snow shoes probably will never see the snow they will most likely be for sentimental reasons and decoration but they might as well be done right thanks again


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

BFTrout is correct. It's alot of work, but it's a labor of love...


----------

